# Anyone got experience of Asturias??



## rudders (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,

Is anyone on here living/lived in Asturias in Northern Spain? Id love to get some information from you, if so please contact me.

Many Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rudders said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone on here living/lived in Asturias in Northern Spain? Id love to get some information from you, if so please contact me.
> 
> Many Thanks


Only from my neighbour who comes from Galacia
Apparantly its beautiful, green and the countryside is stunning but the climate is a lot wetter and cooler then the South of Spain


----------



## kronos (Apr 11, 2008)

Asturias is fantastic if you like the mountains, peace and quiet, rocky beaches, and great food. I'm a huge fan. I've spent 2-3 weeks hiking in the area, and I think it is beautiful. Very green, very mountainous, friendly people, ridiculously cheap (compared to other parts of Spain). But keep in mind it's a lot of small towns and villages, so it's more for nature lovers than people who want a lot of excitement.


----------



## Tonya (Aug 2, 2010)

I live in Aviles in Asturias. Aviles is a mountain based city and everywhere is green. The weather is very cool. It's high summer and we still have like 20 degrees. There are many small cities like Salinas which are seaside cities---very beautiful but a little bit noisy because parties everywhere these days. Gijon and Oviedo are two main big cities in Asturias. People are not stressed as other areas. Regarding to work, magnagement or administration in companies or orgnizations is not very professional, according to my experience. I guess it's because people here are very relaxed so NOTHING can stress them up: No worry Be happy!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

rudders said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone on here living/lived in Asturias in Northern Spain? Id love to get some information from you, if so please contact me.
> 
> Many Thanks


My village in Asturias is Candas. My wife is Sevillana, I have Spanish family in Madrid, Jaen, Barcelona and Cadiz. I've worked in Barcelona and Madrid but a few years back now. I've lived in Tarifa for 3 months before it was famous. I've been to the canaries and balearics more times than I can count. I play a little flamenco guitar and thus am drawn to the south (but flamenco is not widely appreciated in Asturias). And I can honestly say nothing touches Asturias for people, culture, scenery, food, drink, ...... I can go to beaches with sand and surf, deserted in August. I can live without a car due to fantastic public transport. I can breath Eucalyptus esp. after a rain shower. I can watch trout in clear rivers. I can drink Asturian fresh milk. I can cry at the sound of the bagpipes (very emotional when the band consists of your vecinos and they walk the streets at midnight). Yes it rains here but it is green. There are mines scattered among the green green countryside. But these things are the history and the soul of god's own country. The Republic lives here.

If you're into the 3 S's forget it but if you have a soul then it might be for you; but keep it quiet (in my village I might see a brit once a year


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Rudders

I am also in Asturias.

What do you want to know about it?

Are you moving here?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got back from Gijon. For lunch 6 of us had 'el menu' in my favouritec restaurant. 

Noodle soup
Russian salad or chick peas in Asturian style
Chuleta de cerdo with chips, or Sardines
Vast array of sweets.
Wine
Bread

So much and great quality. Totally stuffed for 9 Euros a head.

Typical Asturias 

ps. 10th day of sun on the beach. While inland can be wet the coast is often very different. I'd suggest you check local (very local) weather in your chosen patch


----------

